
China's Rapid Rise: Backward Agrarian Society to Industrialisation in 35 Years - antman
https://www.stlouisfed.org/publications/regional-economist/april-2016/chinas-rapid-rise-from-backward-agrarian-society-to-industrial-powerhouse-in-just-35-years?&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=SM&utm_term=output&utm_content=pub&utm_campaign=7012_1
======
airbreather
"Backward" \- by whose definition?

Generally happy and sustainable subsistence for hundreds of generations.

Our current profligate lifestyle may well be considered backward in the
future.

